# Cowboy Beans



## nrdk (Nov 19, 2014)

Had someone mention they were interested in the recipe, so figured I would toss it up here for everyone's pleasure. I'll post up pictures probably at Thanksgiving when I get an excuse to make em next time, for now your imagination (or your own kitchen) will have to do. Every time my mom made these for family gatherings, they were scrapped clean and I swear someone would even lick the bowl (may or may not have been me).

Cowboy Beans

1/2 lb browned beef ground round

1/2 lb browned pork sausage

6 slices cooked bacon (chopped)

1/2 cup sauteed onion (chopped)

32 oz pork and beans (undrained)

16 oz butter beans (rinsed/drained)

16 oz kidney beans (rinsed/drained)

1/2 cup white sugar

1/2 cup brown sugar (packed)

1/4 cup catsup

1/4 cup bbq sauce

2 tbsps molasses

2 tsps dry mustard

1 tsp salt

1 tsp black pepper

3/4 tsp chili powder (to taste)

Combine and cook in the crockpot on low for 8 hours, stir occasionally to keep from burning.


----------



## sqwib (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks good, I need to try this

is the mustard/chili powder and black pepper enough to give it a little bite?

I'd like to try this with a couple Dried Cayennes or chipotle powder, thanks for sharing.


----------



## masonman1345 (Nov 19, 2014)

Cowboy Beans lookes like they are fixin to become a regular around my homestead. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 19, 2014)

Good recipe. I'll do it with Pintos , I dislike Kidney and Northern Beans and Butter Beans are a meal with themselves. I know , I'm picky , it's the Texas up - bringing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

You need Cornbread with that you know


----------



## nrdk (Nov 19, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> Looks good, I need to try this
> 
> is the mustard/chili powder and black pepper enough to give it a little bite?
> 
> I'd like to try this with a couple Dried Cayennes or chipotle powder, thanks for sharing.


It's more on the sweet/savory side, with a mild kick due to the mustard/bp/cp, since that's how my grandma and mom always liked it (the molasses does a lot to influence that with a good tang).

I've never personally tried to spice it up since its always been done for family gatherings, but something tells me throwing in some unseeded jalapeños would make a drastic difference in the final product (especially after 8 hours in the slow cooker).


oldschoolbbq said:


> Good recipe. I'll do it with Pintos , I dislike Kidney and Northern Beans and Butter Beans are a meal with themselves. I know , I'm picky , it's the Texas up - bringing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea it ends up being a very hardy side dish, a lot of times I skip the rest of the food and just eat it alone, depending on what else is left/around.

And of course cornbread is a necessity, but thats a different thread


----------



## masonman1345 (Nov 19, 2014)

Grandmas are the best, Right. Thanks for sharing. Sure would like to get hold to Grandmas old recipe book. HINT HINT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sqwib (Nov 19, 2014)

nrdk said:


> It's more on the sweet/savory side, with a mild kick due to the mustard/bp/cp, since that's how my grandma and mom always liked it (the molasses does a lot to influence that with a good tang).
> 
> I've never personally tried to spice it up since its always been done for family gatherings, but something tells me throwing in some unseeded jalapeños would make a drastic difference in the final product (especially after 8 hours in the slow cooker).
> 
> ...


I would definitely try this as originally posted, heat can always be added later.

OK, were holding you to the cornbread thread, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chef willie (Nov 19, 2014)

Sounds delish....and definitely bean pot weather now. Another on the 'to-do' list.....and yeah, what MasonMan said.....Grandma's rock.....Willie


----------



## themule69 (Nov 19, 2014)

That sounds tasty!

Happy smoken.

David

PS


----------



## nrdk (Nov 19, 2014)

themule69 said:


> That sounds tasty!
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> ...


Ha, I know I know. Got 'convinced' (blackmailed?) by SWMBO into joining her babysitting the niece this weekend, otherwise these were on my to do list already. May still happen, but we'll see if I can get the time and I'll definitely put up some qview to make everyone else drool.


----------



## bear55 (Nov 19, 2014)

Added to my list to try...


----------



## windshield king (Oct 26, 2015)

20151026_193441.jpg



__ windshield king
__ Oct 26, 2015





just made these beans on Sunday for the game and holy cow! Home run with r this recipe! Only changes were smoked sausage cut up and added green chillies and no butter beans . everyone loved it even my wife who's not the biggest fan of beans had seconds. So thanks for the recipe!  Oh, smoked at 225 for about 5hrs.


----------

